# Goliath



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Poultry Judge Time for a Goliath check in. And what the heck, how about Baby 1 while we're at it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @Poultry Judge Time for a Goliath check in. And what the heck, how about Baby 1 while we're at it.


I worry about Goliath, with his size and potential heart issues, he can move okay but it causes physical exertion. He stays in the coop almost all the time now. I will get Melissa to take some more pics of the peafowl, they are getting big, like goose size, and bothering the neighbor's chickens. They have a herding dog named Charlie who rounds them up and sends them home. Here is a pic of the father turkey at night in the coop with the two babies that are left.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No Mom? Has she completely given up on being a Mom? Wouldn't it be wild if he knew she'd stink at motherhood and took over raising them?

Don't know if I should say this or not but if your house has AC you can take him in. One of my Hamburg roos had heart issues, when it got hot I'd take him to the AC and he'd stabilize until he didn't anymore. 

It will be sad not to have him around anymore. He's like a mascot.

Love Charlie. It sounds like maybe having a Charlie on your place could keep things under control.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No Mom? Has she completely given up on being a Mom? Wouldn't it be wild if he knew she'd stink at motherhood and took over raising them?
> 
> Don't know if I should say this or not but if your house has AC you can take him in. One of my Hamburg roos had heart issues, when it got hot I'd take him to the AC and he'd stabilize until he didn't anymore.
> 
> ...


Mom has been on another nest of 20 eggs and those are about to hatch. The two babies I have are flying pretty well now. I don't have AC, I have one fan in the coop. I just don't know about Goliath's health long term, he is so clearly a broiler.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Too cute! What a big turkey, Goliath definitely suits him!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pair of turkeys is a hoot. Dad raises the poults while Mom give him more.

I'll be sad when you lose him. He's like a mascot he's so memorable. But he might surprise us and hang around for a while yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Too cute! What a big turkey, Goliath definitely suits him!


Goliath is a chicken. I'll see if I can find a pic of him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here you go: Hello, Iam new to chicken world. I moved to SC and my... 

Scroll down, he's the white bird. You can see how he got the name Goliath.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That pair of turkeys is a hoot. Dad raises the poults while Mom give him more.
> 
> I'll be sad when you lose him. He's like a mascot he's so memorable. But he might surprise us and hang around for a while yet.


I hope so.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Goliath is a chicken. I'll see if I can find a pic of him.


Lol, sorry I thought he was talking about the big turkey..


----------

